# Controlling the breath



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

My wife told me the other day "why don't you make a video showing how you exercise with your slingshot?"

 well it is something that I do for a while now, I pick a exercise, always different, for example rollerskates, push ups, burpees......and after a few repetition I took a shot with my slingshot and I keep going like this.

It is exercise but in the same time I train myself to control the breath and the "shaking hands" when I am shooting.

Thanks to watch guys and have a good week end!

Volp


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

When I first saw some of your shooting videos I thought you were a skinny little fart lol!! Man you are a buffed out Dude!! I would need two big guys to help me just step up into the chair. Oh .... to be young again. My hat is off to you on not only your excellent shooting but also your state of fitness. Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That's cool Volp!! No wonder your'e such a master shot! But I will admit...at my age and shape, just reaching my arms up to grab the pole would cause me to lose my breath!....LOL!!!

Always love the videos man....keep them comming!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Piney Creek said:


> When I first saw some of your shooting videos I thought you were a skinny little fart lol!! Man you are a buffed out Dude!! I would need two big guys to help me just step up into the chair. Oh .... to be young again. My hat is off to you on not only your excellent shooting but also your state of fitness. Regards, Piney Creek


A Strong dude!  haha Thanks a lot Piney Creek!

I am happy that you enjoyed the video!!

Take care



Can-Opener said:


> Way to go!


Thanks my Friend!



Urban Fisher said:


> That's cool Volp!! No wonder your'e such a master shot! But I will admit...at my age and shape, just reaching my arms up to grab the pole would cause me to lose my breath!....LOL!!!
> 
> Always love the videos man....keep them comming!


  You made me smile with your comment! Thanks a lot Urban Fisher!

I will try to keep the videos coming!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice Volp!!! Burpees next???!!!!! Crosfit with slingshot---WOD--AMRAP!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That should be very helpful to many of us ... THANKS! Sort of like a slingshot biathalon ... Maybe there should be an event like that at one of the slingshot meets. Have a course set up with targets ... competitors have to run from one target to the next ... score is a combination of time and number of targets hit.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ifab25 said:


> Nice Volp!!! Burpees next???!!!!! Crosfit with slingshot---WOD--AMRAP!!


cross fit with slingshot!  yes because the slingshot is always with us!

Thanks Ifab25!



Charles said:


> That should be very helpful to many of us ... THANKS! Sort of like a slingshot biathalon ... Maybe there should be an event like that at one of the slingshot meets. Have a course set up with targets ... competitors have to run from one target to the next ... score is a combination of time and number of targets hit.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


It could be a great competition!  in the winter time too with cross country ski.

I am happy that you liked it!

Take care


----------

